# Tell me about the elk shot in Heber



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen a lot of posts saying people have seen numerous Elk being shot in front of a School Bus and how horrible it was. I would like somebody to tell me when this happened. You know dates, time, How many people where involved. I keep reading I saw , I know,He said but nobody can or will give me any facts. Come on if this happened then give us some details.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

It is on the "down low"  

They are watching :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> It is on the "down low"
> 
> They are watching :O•-:


"They" are very powerful people ntrl_brn_rebel. You are wise not to tell anyone what you saw, if you saw anything, or if you have any knowledge of such occurrences actually transpiring. If you do so, you are admitting to guilt by association. :mrgreen:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

> It is on the "down low"
> 
> They are watching :O•-:


+1... black helicopters and all


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

manysteps said:


> +1... black helicopters and all


Darn those sneaky helicopters!


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

How bout the people that said "I personally saw this happen"?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

whatusay said:


> How bout the people that said "I personally saw this happen"?


Their lips are sealed. They saw nothing.
o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

whatusay said:


> How bout the people that said "I personally saw this happen"?


The Men in Black visited them and helped them remember how it really happened or should you say how it did not happen!


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you guys serious? After all the posts I've read nobody knows nothing?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know about the other guys, but personally I know nothing about it, and was just being sarcastic based on the last thread's silliness.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Im being serious..........


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

So what you all are telling me is you all are nothing but a bunch of sheep who have no idea what is right or what is wrong but you just follow the lead ewe. If I'm wrong I apologize please enlighten me.


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

In case you didn't get it I was referring to Pheaz as the lead ewe.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

> So what you all are telling me is you all are nothing but a bunch of sheep who have no idea what is right or what is wrong but you just follow the lead ewe. If I'm wrong I apologize please enlighten me.


Seems like you know what went down or knew enough to make a report on it, did you call the authorities?

Or are you one of those who don't want to get involved that way but are fine with jumping on the internet to huff and puff about terrible it is.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Supposedly there was an article in the SLTribe about the shooting of the elk in front of the school bus. Now as far as the elk being shot in Heber, Pheaz started the thread, then when he was called out he pulled the 'I can't give you any info. because I have been told to keep quiet' card. I have no doubt there was some elk killed and I don't think any one here is arguing that, it is just the amount that supposedly was killed that has many scratching their heads. I will say it is not uncommon at all for elk to be shot in the winter time with Depredation permits. They come down into the farmers haystacks and if they can't get them to go away, the division doesn't have many choices but to give away these permits. Sorry you aren't getting a straight answer, but the short of it is, most of us don't have a clue what happened and the ones that do are pleading the fifth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here fishy fishy fish fish! 
--\O


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

WhatUSay-

Are you trying to talk someone in to spilling the beans, so you can turn them in, and have the government contact them, anal probe them, and make them keep quiet.........

7 Posts, most on this thread, and your trying to find out who knows what........

Do you work for the DWR????????????????
:mrgreen:


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

Put up or shut up


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, according to the Trib, there were only three elk killed in Heber:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/51044701-76/elk-heber-area-damage.html.csp


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Many people haven't been talking even with suffering electrical shock treatments and waterboarding


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Many people haven't been talking even with suffering electrical shock treatments and waterboarding


I'm afraid of drowning. I might talk then. Been shocked so many times that the electricity doesnt scare me much.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those approved enhanced interrogation techniques don't work very well; I go straight to the bamboo slivers and blowtorches.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mojo, I'd crack immediately! That would be terrible. Especially if the black helicopter people are the ones doing it!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Mojo, I'd crack immediately! That would be terrible. Especially if the black helicopter people are the ones doing it!


Then you would probably go into cardiac arrest when they ran the cheese grader over you skin, that is a most unpleasant experience to endure.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It was enduring images of nekkid ladies despite my firm religious beliefs that finally made me crack. Unfortunately, transcripts of my confession were spirited away in nondescript dark sedans and taken to to I know not where. I was told never to speak of this again. I am taking a huge risk even posting this much.......last thing I want is to be picked up and be shown them nasty pictures again!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> It was enduring images of nekkid ladies despite my firm religious beliefs that finally made me crack. Unfortunately, transcripts of my confession were spirited away in nondescript dark sedans and taken to to I know not where. I was told never to speak of this again. I am taking a huge risk even posting this much.......last thing I want is to be picked up and be shown them nasty pictures again!


Same thing happend to me, I think those pictures were taken of girls on Bourbon street in New Orleans, I hate to tell you this but those weren't girls!! Sergury does a really good job now adays huh!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Whatusay who are you? P.M. me if you can't say online.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Joy Murdock knows all.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I found video of it!






:mrgreen:


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

love the video. this whole thing is just funny now.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

:O—–-: o-||


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah heres the video... nice head shots btw.






-DallanC


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Nah heres the video... nice head shots btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i have a trail cam pic of the first bull shot on this video!! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I think Pheaz has created himself a new username called Whatusay. This whole topic is hilarious. Hey Pheaz, you ever hear about a one eyed deer?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Duckholla said:


> Hey Pheaz, you ever hear about a one eyed deer?


Oh boy...here we go. o-||


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Duckholla said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Pheaz, you ever hear about a one eyed deer?
> ...


Oh yeah...I went there.... *()* *()* o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Duckholla said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Duckholla said:
> ...


One eyed deer? hum let me think a minute. Ya actually I have, I beleive that your wife prefers me to call her that. Ya I beleive that was it. :mrgreen: So ya why?
o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Duckholla said:
> 
> 
> > One eyed deer? hum let me think a minute. Ya actually I have, I beleive that your wife prefers me to call her that. Ya I beleive that was it. :mrgreen: So ya why?
> > o-|| o-|| o-||


Uh...................... -O,-


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh lighten up Bax*


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So which one of the 4 of you opened a new account. I would have to say *****, Coyote, Ducky or Kill em. I guess if we ask the administrater to check IP ADDRESSES we should be able to see huh? CAN I ASK OF THIS QUESTION ADMINISTRATOR?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Oh lighten up Bax*


I guess I have never been one for those jokes. But to each his own right?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Oh lighten up Bax*


"Lighten up" he says. Most guys I know would beat the **** out of a guy for saying something about their wives in that way. I can't say that I blame you for not liking the joke, Bax*. Not much of a joke at that, just a crooked sense of humor that will get the guy a knuckle sandwich at some point...that is if he dare say such a thing in person.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Pheaz - did any of those 900 elk that were blown up in front of the bus have a wooden leg, with a pirates patch over his eye? Ask big brother for all of us...we'll wait... o-||


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lighten up Bax*
> ...


Don't get worked up over it, I about spit coke all over my computer when I read his comment. Raw comedy.

Pheaz you're gonna need some thicker skin if you plan on making posts like that on this forum. Now get back to school young man before your school calls your parents and tells them your sluffing class.... :roll:

o-||


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Why so grumpy today pheaz? Did someone forget to put a toy in your Happy Meal?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That kind of wife talk is actually kill'n words where I come from.

Back to the topic..... The one eyed deer got poached! -8/- :O—–-:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> That kind of wife talk is actually kill'n words where I come from.
> 
> Back to the topic..... The one eyed deer got poached! -8/- :O---:


How do you know this? Were you driving the bus when it was shot right in front of you? :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't control what my passengers do! I was looking out the opposite side window at some hot chicas in a red jeep.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I will ask so called big brother if I can post. Until then carry on with your story. Kinda excited to see what happens to ur wife.

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

pheaz said:


> So which one of the 4 of you opened a new account. I would have to say *****, Coyote, Ducky or Kill em. I guess if we ask the administrater to check IP ADDRESSES we should be able to see huh? CAN I ASK OF THIS QUESTION ADMINISTRATOR?


it aint me!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> pheaz wrote:
> So which one of the 4 of you opened a new account. I would have to say *****, Coyote, Ducky or Kill em. I guess if we ask the administrater to check IP ADDRESSES we should be able to see huh? CAN I ASK OF THIS QUESTION ADMINISTRATOR?


It's not me. And its not *****, its dark cloud. :mrgreen:

I am not the one that needs to hide things and change names. Check it out, but if its like me telling you I am not from kamas, I am sure you wont believe me any way :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So.... the add-on story goes like this:

I was driving along one day, listening to Rick Astley and minding my own business, when all of the sudden a one-eyed-deer jumped out into the road in front of me. It all happened so fast that I had to swerve to miss him, narrowly avoiding spilling my strawberry Fruzzle that I just purchased. After pulling over and gaining my composure, I jumped out of my 1982 Datsun pickup and was dumbfounded by what I saw next............


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There is NO way ol' One Eye was put down by a Datsun! The only truck tough enough to take him down is a Chevy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Datsun didnt hit 'ol One Eye (if it had, it would have exploded in a cloud of rust!)....


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree...you must be mistaken...had to have been a Chevy Luv? Right? To ol "one-eyes" defense...you were probably traveling towards him from his blind side eh?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, this whole thing stunk of BS. Conspiracy theories, bickering back and forth and Rick Astley for god's sake. So, I took myself a drive through Heber earlier today and wouldn't you know it.

Phaez, you've humbled us all.

This is the toughest elk I have ever witnessed. I heard that this particular critter was just observing from afar as other rambunctious elk had their way with the farm implements and winter feed reserves. This apparently was just a result of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Hopefully he heals soon and reaches his full potential. If we can just get the powers that be to raise the age objective on the Wasatch to 17 yrs., we could all be happy once again and live in harmony until the second coming.

[attachment=0:2filivlf]Oneeyeelk.jpg[/attachment:2filivlf]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OH MY! May God have mercy! I have not seen such a site since my friend shot a muley buck on "hamburger hill", just outside of Randolph! Left a gutpile for the kids to warm their hands while waiting for the school bus.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehug WTF,why you got to go and still my sheep. You thought nobody had seen. Huh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Treehug WTF you got to go and still my sheep. You thought nobody had seen. Huh :lol: :lol:


this would have been funny.... but since you stole it out of another thread, its not too clever... :|


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry new here thought this was a good place for it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tree! That cracked me up!

'Ol One Eyed Cervus Elaphus looks like he has seen better days!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Whatusay where did you go? Did the intelligence scare you off?


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

No I didn't go nowhere. Some of us have these things called JOBS and a life.As far as the intelligence part goes I must of missed it. I asked a simple question and got a bunch of Stupid A*s response. So until you can answer my original question I'm done. Thanks all it has been very amusing.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

But you still have answered my original question WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

IF I answered you question why do you keep posting?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Battle of the wits.....too hot for me!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I found whatusay's picture!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

whatusay said:


> IF I answered you question why do you keep posting?


I must have missed the answer with all the nonsense.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

whatusay said:


> No I didn't go nowhere. Some of us have these things called JOBS and a life.As far as the intelligence part goes I must of missed it. I asked a simple question and got a bunch of Stupid A*s response. So until you can answer my original question I'm done. Thanks all it has been very amusing.


Whatusay - If you are real, and not a figment of Pheaz's imagination...then we probably all owe you and apology for the responses that you got. You seemed to have stepped into a topic that has a lot of buzz around it. I'm sure if you read up, you'll understand, and most likely laugh about the responses you received to your original question. Here's the thread:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32421

Welcome to the forum, don't run off.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> whatusay said:
> 
> 
> > IF I answered you question why do you keep posting?
> ...


You can't make this stuff up!!!

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I cant seem to find the answer to my question whatusay.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*More rambling from the Heber town drunk*

What did you just say?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WHAT?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

What U Say???


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> What U Say???


Ahhh you beat me to the punch! Well played....well played....


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What Who Say?

This is getting confusing... :?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I say someone is pretty slow switching from one guy to the next thats WHAT I SAY.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> I say someone is pretty slow switching from one guy to the next thats WHAT I SAY.


 :lol:

Agreed.........


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

More proof. I owe someone an apology......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> So which one of the 4 of you opened a new account. I would have to say *****, Coyote, Ducky or Kill em. I guess if we ask the administrater to check IP ADDRESSES we should be able to see huh? CAN I ASK OF THIS QUESTION ADMINISTRATOR?


Whatusay is using an IP not previously used by anyone else ever posting on there; that clearly does not mean that it is not a duplicate...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > I say someone is pretty slow switching from one guy to the next thats WHAT I SAY.
> ...


Can't help to notice that when one is online hiding online status, whatusay is also on at the same time. Pretty Fishy.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Can't help to notice that when one is online hiding online status, whatusay is also on at the same time. Pretty Fishy.


 :?: 
I thought this topic was about blood and guts from the elk in Heber? If your going to talk about fish you need to post in the fishing forum


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:166kacw6]ThreadHiJack-1.png[/attachment:166kacw6]
Seems like this thread has wandered around a bit.
Another classic thread!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl:


Treehugnhuntr said:


> More proof. I owe someone an apology......


 Squidbillies that's good stuff there!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

IP tracking is point less. You can't tell what anyone's IP is unless they have a live public IP. Most of us use a NAT IP so whatever shows up is the IP of the service provider's gateway. It's usually the same for all the people within a neighborhood using the same provider.

Better yet look at the misspells and the writing style... then you know it's a duplicate


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So what are you admitting then AKA whatusay?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Really who is this whatusay. IP adress comes out of Spanish Fork and why wont you p.m. me back.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Somebody please put this thread out of its misery. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Really who is this whatusay. IP adress comes out of Spanish Fork and why wont you p.m. me back.


maybe "they" came and got him. they took him away.... he knew too much. he was asking questions that should have never been asked. he was too big of a risk....... :shock: :O•-:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

oh...my....hell.....

I cant believe I wasted the time to read 9 pages on this garbage thinking there might actually be something of use or interest regarding an elk shot in heber...

So I guess out of politeness I should say welcome to the forum Pheaz, things have been pretty quiet from 1-I's direction, so you'll probably fit in real well here. I look forward to wading through the future posts....


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Really who is this whatusay. IP adress comes out of Spanish Fork and why wont you p.m. me back.


If his IP address comes out of Spanish Fork, he must be from Kamas. He probably lives right next door to Dark Cloud, right?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Pheaz, WhatUSAY signed up on the forum about the same time you did. :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Really who is this whatusay. IP adress comes out of Spanish Fork and why wont you p.m. me back.
> ...


 -O>>- Thanks a lot! I just ruined my screen spewing Dew all over it. Now that is funny right there....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I suppose Feb. 10 and Feb. 20 10 days different. On a good night I can usually round trip it in an hour and 15 or so. Dumb arse. :mrgreen: Oh carry on i'm still waitin for the rest of the one eyed buck story.

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No body wanted to add on to the Ol One Eye.... so I guess it will end with him jumping out and almost causing a Rick Astley Fruzzle disaster!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> I suppose Feb. 10 and Feb. 20 10 days different. On a good night I can usually round trip it in an hour and 15 or so. Dumb arse. :mrgreen: Oh carry on i'm still waitin for the rest of the one eyed buck story.
> 
> o-|| o-|| o-||


Unfortunately that thread is so old ... no longer available.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Come one Huge.... cant we revive it for old time sake? -O\__-


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Last time I checked I lived on the north end of the valley :roll: 

You guys got me living everywhere but where I really do live  Before the end of this topic I will be living in Tabiona :shock:


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

Whatusay reveals himself. Thanks guys it has been fun. Whatusay has left the building.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

All that suspense and thats it? (BTW quick trip made down in under 5 minutes this time)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Come one Huge.... cant we revive it for old time sake? -O\__-


It is actually no longer on the record since that stuff is like 5+ years old.

NHS may be able to re-create the 50 page thread in about 3 lines and his famous photoshop pic that started it all.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Cant he just catch me up on ole one eye. The picture cant be any worse than the one Treehugger photoshopped?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

True story. I learned of the DWR forum because of the one eye saga. I was recovering from my ATV accident, bored out of my mind and my bud (wapiti67) told me to check out this crazy story that had morphed in legend status.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So where can I read of this story then.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> So where can I read of this story then.


You can read the thread here:

http://roverfish.com/dwr_forum/view...k=t&sd=a&sid=537f053626cba42bff4165ea2601b94a

Knock yourself out. It was one of those "you had to be there" kind of things. It took on a life of its own. The old 1-eyed buck ended up looking like this:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Pheaz - is ol "one eyes" biggest fan your brother? There are some scary similarities in you two....


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> True story. I learned of the DWR forum because of the one eye saga. I was recovering from my ATV accident, bored out of my mind and my bud (wapiti67) told me to check out this crazy story that had morphed in legend status.


They say humor is the best cure for sickness!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice picture and story I just cant imagine how much time went into something so stupid. WOW. dudes get a life


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Nice picture and story I just cant imagine how much time went into something so stupid. WOW. dudes get a life


you do realize YOU are the reason for the creation of 2 threads that went way past their life expectancy, right? :O•-:

people get bored in the off season. they need something to talk about!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

NOTE TO SELF GET A LIFE. BTW if this thread wouldn't have gotten off track with ole 1 eye and crap. We probably could have summed up in 1 page. But whatusay got run off. I only created 1 thanks.
But ya like you said. "people get bored in the off season. they need something to talk about!" Its all good fun


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pheaz, honestly I wanted to let it go nuts and promote the insanity. Not because I like it, but the whole thread stunk of fishing for a fight and I don't like when guys start threads like that . I know you weren't instigating, but I didn't want you to think all threads went down the tube like this one.


----------

